
Palmer Luckey: YouTube has deleted every comment I ever made about Wumao (五毛) - xoxoy
https://twitter.com/palmerluckey/status/1265077232176775168
======
zozbot234
Isn't "wumao" used a lot more than the rather old-fashioned anti-PRC/anti-CCP
slur that's been discussed previously? I've even seen it crop up at HN a few
times. I wonder what's up with this stuff - YT seems to be taking a rather
weird route towards harmonizing their comment section.

------
sp332
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23223219)

~~~
xoxoy
Sure, but there’s a big difference in that “communist bandit” is considered a
slur and wumao is a widely accepted term. Maybe Google could say the former is
considered offensive but there’s no defense for the latter.

------
xoxoy
NB: confirmed that any comment I make with 五毛 is immediately deleted. Crazy.

